# Titan 440 manifold filter leaking seal.



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a 440 that is leaking from the manifold filter housing and when I took it apart I found a gasket or seal that was crushed, this is my 2nd 440 and the first one does not leak and never had this seal a thin round plastic gasket.

I am doing lacquer and I used my other one for spraying stain but it is too weak to spray lacquer (needs repacked) and with the extended weekend I need to keep going. Does anyone know the part so I can order for later and a possible fix for this leak. I tried the hardware store and tried some rubber O rings and no luck as well as Teflon tape.

I am thinking on switching parts on the machines to keep moving but would like to avoid that but may try spraying lacquer through it tomorrow since it is thicker then stain, might work.

Any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*here are the part numbers*

Not sure if you have a 440i, 440ix or 440 Impact. the seal for the 440I and 440Ix is part number 560-038 an d the part number for the 440 Impact is 704-297.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

You can try a rubber O- ring for a temp fix. If there are any auto parts close by try there. You may be able to get teflon gaskets at a local plumbing store. doubt a good one would be open on a sunday though.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks mr fix it, I ordered a new ring but in the meanwhile I am using a graco magnum, works well enough for now.

Boco, yea I live in a mountain town so not much options, I tried a few different rubber o-rings and one held up for a few minutes then fail.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the new seal 704-297 and can not figure out how to install it. It slips over the very end of the filter housing where there is a circle groove just before the thread starts but will not get threaded. I also tried to put it in to the bottom where the housing would seat to the machine and it appeared to be a bigger diameter and I have looked for pictures or videos and found nothing. 

I did not mess with it too much as it should either work or not, I did not know there was a difference between Impact and I series I always thought they were the same and the covers on both of my machines say Impact but perhaps I am forgetting or missing something and I will look tomorrow at the stamped numbers but might explain why the repack on the other machine failed.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.titantool.com/fileadmin/...uals/Electric_Airless/440i_640i_fluid_section


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Krittterkare said:


> I got the new seal 704-297 and can not figure out how to install it. It slips over the very end of the filter housing where there is a circle groove just before the thread starts but will not get threaded. I also tried to put it in to the bottom where the housing would seat to the machine and it appeared to be a bigger diameter and I have looked for pictures or videos and found nothing.
> 
> I did not mess with it too much as it should either work or not, I did not know there was a difference between Impact and I series I always thought they were the same and the covers on both of my machines say Impact but perhaps I am forgetting or missing something and I will look tomorrow at the stamped numbers but might explain why the repack on the other machine failed.


 
the 440i ad 440 Impact are similar however they have different manifold filter housings and housing seals. the 440i has a small clear plastic seal and if you set it in the housing as far as you can then screw the filter cover in it will seat the seal. If you have a 440 Impact you will have a large white Teflon ring that needs to be put into the housing by hand.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Krittterkare said:


> I got the new seal 704-297 and can not figure out how to install it. It slips over the very end of the filter housing where there is a circle groove just before the thread starts but will not get threaded. I also tried to put it in to the bottom where the housing would seat to the machine and it appeared to be a bigger diameter and I have looked for pictures or videos and found nothing.
> 
> I did not mess with it too much as it should either work or not, I did not know there was a difference between Impact and I series I always thought they were the same and the covers on both of my machines say Impact but perhaps I am forgetting or missing something and I will look tomorrow at the stamped numbers but might explain why the repack on the other machine failed.


 
The 440i takes a 730-401 packing kit while the 440 Impact takes a 704-586 packing kit however the piston rods are the same.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Those gaskets often wear prematurely due to over-wrenching the manifold housing back on. Approx 1/4 turn from a wrench after hand-tightening will seal it. Much more than that and you'll start grinding into the washer/gasket, (depending upon model).

Might want to pickup a few of those filter seals at once, since no other washer, gasket, etc., can be used in lieu of the clear filter seals. The white neoprene washers, you can get by the pack at most SW paint stores.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

mr.fixit said:


> The 440i takes a 730-401 packing kit while the 440 Impact takes a 704-586 packing kit however the piston rods are the same.


Thanks, guess I likely ordered the wrong repack kit as after I rebuilt it it had the same cranking over when not spraying and could push stain but not lacquer.

I had called Sherwin to see if they had the seals and the person said no but who knows, seems many who work at the stores do not know much about sprayer parts but now I know what I need.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Krittterkare said:


> Thanks, guess I likely ordered the wrong repack kit as after I rebuilt it it had the same cranking over when not spraying and could push stain but not lacquer.
> 
> I had called Sherwin to see if they had the seals and the person said no but who knows, seems many who work at the stores do not know much about sprayer parts but now I know what I need.



Ask for it by part #. It's your best chance. They can look it up on the computer to see if it's in stock. They should also be able to direct you to the nearest SW if they don't have it at your store.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

OK the seal I got did work, I found that my other 440 actually did a seal in it I just never knew it so I could see how it went in so I will get a backup seal or two and another repack kit for the other sprayer so I can start the walls tomorrow so thanks everyone.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a similar problem with a brand new titan 440. Talk about p-d' off. I felt like returning the whole unit as it was brand new with less than 50 gals through it. Too bad it was past the return period. Never again. Graco all the way. Problem solved.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Yea seriously I have had less problems with a Graco unit from the 80's then both 440's I have but perhaps it is aftermarket products and user error as well but comparing years with no problems compared to months in some cases and I am one who will spend the extra time at the end of the day to take care of my tools no matter how tired I am or late it is.

Heck I was using a Graco X9 Home Depot rig for the stain and lacquer and it worked, I also have a spraytech that needs some work as well.


----------



## randersonxf (Feb 5, 2015)

This thread really helped me a lot, and calmed my frustration and anger. Had same issue. Brand new. Ran two gallons through my Titan 440 Impact to paint my friends basement ceiling two months ago. Cleaned it out. Today I'm doing a hotel renovation and I get it ready to spray ceilings and its leaking out the filter housing. Clean it, gasket is mangled. Unhappy.
Thanks for the part numbers!!
P.S. Whenever checking the filter, before screwing back on make sure the gasket ring is in its proper place.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Krittterkare said:


> Yea seriously I have had less problems with a Graco unit from the 80's then both 440's I have but perhaps it is aftermarket products and user error as well but comparing years with no problems


There's nothing wrong with aftermarket repair parts, as long as they come from Bedford. Bedford products are MADE IN THE USA, and are not cheap imports from China like most of the other recent startups. Bedford has been manufacturing spray equipment parts for 50 years now. I've been using Bedford repair parts in my spray shops for almost 20 years, and rarely have any problems, certainly less than with OEM parts, and their service is top rate. When I was at Graco, other engineers would comment on the quality of the Bedford engineering and manufacturing.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

randersonxf said:


> This thread really helped me a lot, and calmed my frustration and anger. Had same issue. Brand new. Ran two gallons through my Titan 440 Impact to paint my friends basement ceiling two months ago. Cleaned it out. Today I'm doing a hotel renovation and I get it ready to spray ceilings and its leaking out the filter housing. Clean it, gasket is mangled. Unhappy.
> Thanks for the part numbers!!
> P.S. Whenever checking the filter, before screwing back on make sure the gasket ring is in its proper place.


Yea I looked a lot and could not really find much even after finding that crushed gasket but got mine ordered in time and in the mean time I used a Graco prox9 that handled the srain and lacquer just fine but knew to do the walls and ceilings it would not come close to keeping up.

Thanks SprayRepairGuy I have used Bedford a few times and have got China EBay products and think now I have a good idea now when a precieved bargain will end up costing more.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

As you might suspect, I have a close relationship with Bedford. I've used their products I my repair shops for a long time, and my customers love the price and quality. I deal with Bedford on a weekly basis and they have never let me down. As an old timer American worker I am proud to be able to buy parts from an American company that still manufactures parts Made in the USA. 

At the time that I left Graco for other endeavors, I suspected much of the Graco manufacturing had already started being sourced in China. Looking at the labeling of OEM parts today, I suspect it has become a normal practice for Graco to import from Chinese manufacturing. Now the numerous copy-cat manufacturers in China and Korea are ripping off designs and flooding the market with cheap imitations and not even labeling them as imports. 

(Stepping off soapbox)


----------



## Johnny Rockies (Feb 9, 2021)

Krittterkare said:


> Thanks, guess I likely ordered the wrong repack kit as after I rebuilt it it had the same cranking over when not spraying and could push stain but not lacquer.
> 
> I had called Sherwin to see if they had the seals and the person said no but who knows, seems many who work at the stores do not know much about sprayer parts but now I know what I need.


I know this is a super old thread but...Can you please tell me how you got this o-ring to fit. I've been trying for hours and, like you said, it seems to big, but I know it's the right part because it's the same size as the broken one I pulled out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Johnny Rockies said:


> I know this is a super old thread but...Can you please tell me how you got this o-ring to fit. I've been trying for hours and, like you said, it seems to big, but I know it's the right part because it's the same size as the broken one I pulled out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to Paint Talk. If you're looking for helpful advice, please make sure to provide sufficient background. As mentioned upthread 6 years ago, there will be different parts for different sprayers. Feel free to include the exact sprayer you have, and whether you're referring to a gasket or an o-ring. I'm assuming gasket. If so, it it clear/translucent or is it white? What have you tried so far?


----------



## Johnny Rockies (Feb 9, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Welcome to Paint Talk. If you're looking for helpful advice, please make sure to provide sufficient background. As mentioned upthread 6 years ago, there will be different parts for different sprayers. Feel free to include the exact sprayer you have, and whether you're referring to a gasket or an o-ring. I'm assuming gasket. If so, it it clear/translucent or is it white? What have you tried so far?


It's the exact same sprayer and part number that OP mentioned. white teflon o ring part #704-297


----------



## Johnny Rockies (Feb 9, 2021)

It's #28 on this diagram.


----------



## Titan 440 impact (Oct 30, 2021)

Johnny Rockies said:


> View attachment 111427
> 
> 
> It's #28 on this diagram.


Did you get it in and how?


----------

